# Not all photos downloaded



## steinrr (Aug 12, 2017)

I have a library on my iPhone with 1319 images. These are camera images from my phone that I want to store on my desktop. When I initially sync it - the sync finishes OK - but the desktop library has only 1268 images - not 1319 as expected. 

I checked the online library and that has all 1319 images. Also the preference/Lightroom mobile dialogue in LR Desktop shows 1319 synced images in my account - even if there are only 1268 images actually on disk in LR Desktop.

I found one of the images that did not sync, and I see that this has an identical file name as another image. Is there something preventing files with identical file names to sync to LR Desktop? The dates are different and they would go in different folders on the file system - so there are no file overwrite.

It this as designed - or is it a bug? Seems more of a bug to me because it prevents me to get all my library images onto my LR Desktop...


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2017)

Check to see if LR has stacks collapsed.   If you have images that are stacked (like HDR sources) or any image group shot with in the stacking interval, then LR counts the stack on many images as one image in the count.


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Check to see if LR has stacks collapsed.   If you have images that are stacked (like HDR sources) or any image group shot with in the stacking interval, then LR counts the stack on many images as one image in the count.



These images are directly from my phone and unedited, so there can be no stacks etc...


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

I've done some more digging and I have found out why some images are missing.

If the images are already present in the catalogue (e.g. already in LR Desktop) - it won't import them from LR Mobile catalogue.

This happens when I e.g. have imported them into LR Desktop previously.

So there seems to be a "do not import suspected duplicates" default flag when importing from mobile.

Maybe this makes sense?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, that would make sense.


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

Did some more testing;

I created a collection on the mobile phone and put all photos into that collection and that one synced to LR Desktop - and contains all photos.

When I checked the properties of the "previously missing images" - I saw that they were in fact in the folder that I use for LR Desktop, while the other images where in the LR Mobile folder.

What are your opinion on the LR Mobile folder - do you set it to the same folder as LR Desktop uses for importing - or do you keep it separate?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 13, 2017)

steinrr said:


> When I checked the properties of the "previously missing images" - I saw that they were in fact in the folder that I use for LR Desktop, while the other images where in the LR Mobile folder.



That sounds as perhaps these were photos that were not shot on the phone, but synched from LrD to the phone. They could still be shot on the phone _initially_, but perhaps they were first imported into LrD in another way and then synched back from LrD to LrM (as smart previews).


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That sounds as perhaps these were photos that were not shot on the phone, but synched from LrD to the phone. They could still be shot on the phone _initially_, but perhaps they were first imported into LrD in another way and then synched back from LrD to LrM (as smart previews).



They were shot on the phone initially, but imported into LrD earlier or another way. Probably using Dropbox on the phone to get them to the computer. But it seems that LR is able to see that these are the same images as it tries to import from LR Mobile and then connect "the old copies" instead. Quite smart actually...

BTW I see that they are showing up in "Synced duplicates" in the catalogue view and LR Desktop actually creates a virtual copy of them when I import...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 13, 2017)

steinrr said:


> They were shot on the phone initially, but imported into LrD earlier or another way. Probably using Dropbox on the phone to get them to the computer.



That means that they are synched as smart previews to the cloud, and unless you have set the collection for offline editing on the phone, the version on the phone is only a small preview. That explains why they don't sync back to LrD; there is nothing (i.e. no original) to sync.


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

Johan: I think I understand how LR behaves now, but am not following you on you previous post - maybe I misunderstand you. The version in the phone is the original - not a smart preview?

I will try to explain once more what I did:

The initial situation is:

1. No LR Mobile set up on my phone
2. Some images tranferred from camera roll on my phone to my LR Desktop

Then:

3. I set up LR Mobile one my phone with one collection created with all my photos from my camera roll
4. This collection is synced to the cloud and on to my LR Desktop

Result:

* LR Desktop imports all images to the mobile folder set in preferences in LR Desktop
* EXCEPT the images already in LR Desktop (step 2), which it detects as duplicates and creates a virtual copy which it puts in the synced collection in LR Desktop


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 13, 2017)

Ah, then I'm the one who misunderstood. I thought that some photos ended up in LrM because they were synched from LrD to LrM (even though they were initially shot on the phone).


----------



## steinrr (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok - thanks!


----------

